# Watch identification help



## Nanook99 (Nov 2, 2016)

Can anyone help with identification of an 18ct full hunter pocket watch. The face has Aird &Thompson Glasgow inside the watch it has stamps on the covers HW?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Photo's of the face and movement would help greatly.


----------



## Nanook99 (Nov 2, 2016)

How do I load pictures on here?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Upload to a third party site such as photo bucket and then post the links or use the insert media button.

If you can get a clear shot of the assay marks I should be able to give you a date.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, perhaps I can come to the rescue here even though it would be better if you could show us some pics of the watch, including the movement.

Aird & Thomson are listed as jewellers and silver/goldsmiths in Buchanan Street, Glasgow. Their silver mark was registered in 1867 and seems to have been used until about 1905. The Aird & Thomson partnership was probably commenced in 1865, first at 1 Renfield Street, Glasgow, and then at the Buchanan Street address. The partnership was succeeded by Aird, Thomson & McKellar, and silver marked for this subsequent partnership is extant dated 1919.

Aird & Thomson are known to have retailed French brass carriage clocks and other timepieces, at least some of which are of good quality. Their sponsor's/maker's mark appears on certain pieces of silver but it is not clear whether these pieces were retailed rather than made by the company. What is clear is that Aird & Thomson were not watchmakers, and it is likely that they either assembled watches or merely purchased and branded them for resale to the public.

Your Aird & Thomson watch will date between about 1865 and 1910, and it is possible that details of the case and movement will allow a more accurate appraisal of the date and quality of the timepiece. Here below is a timepiece dial and movement from an Aird & Thomson pocket watch dating to about 1875. Interestingly, the movement rather than the dial is signed by Aird & Thomson, but the origin of the movement is unknown - perhaps a knowledgeable member can help here (pics from worgthpoint.com):



















I do hope that I have been helpful.


----------



## Nanook99 (Nov 2, 2016)

%5BURL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/neildhutchison/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_3597_zpscwmnyhmy.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l609/neildhutchison/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_3597_zpscwmnyhmy.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D http://


----------



## Nanook99 (Nov 2, 2016)

http://

http://

http://


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

posting watch photos can be sent directly to the gallery for a 5er. ive had a lot of trouble with photobucket.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the "like" Nanook - I presume that means I was helpful. I haven't yet managed to look at the photo links you posted because this library computer is just incredibly slow and refuses to download the pics from the links.


----------



## Nanook99 (Nov 2, 2016)

Always watching yes it was helpful the image you posted was similar but the watch I have is more fancy


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

i like the Latin motto on the back, havent been able to decipher, but a nice bit of engraving!!


----------



## Nanook99 (Nov 2, 2016)

Harryblakes7 its victory under this sign it's the family crest


----------

